Aug 2017: I would pay X for Y - westonplatter0
======
dcolgan
I had this idea once that I would pay $10 an hour to have a fairly new
programmer sit next to me while writing freelance code and be a human sounding
board, design helper, and companion since I work by myself from home. Not
really pair programming as I'd be mostly running the show, but they'd be
following the train of thought and offering suggestions. Could be a good job
for a college student.

~~~
westonplatter0
Would you be up for hiring someone for $10/hour?

------
mbillie1
I would pay $5/game to stream US professional sports a la carte from my laptop
(for the games I want to watch).

~~~
kornnflake
I second that. Or something like Netflix but for sports (mostly interested in
soccer and basketball), would easily pay 15$/month for that.

------
twobyfour
I would pay $100-200 for personalized travel planning services to remove the
stress and uncertainty from planning a single-stop one-week trip; and $1000
for a multi-stop month-long trip.

------
westonplatter0
I would pay $3/month for daily sentiment analysis of Amazon / Apple / Natural
Gas / Gold on NY Times, WSJ, and Washington Times

